# Anyone applying for partner visa from Pakistan



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im Australian, partner Pakistani, applied for visa via Bangkok.


----------



## anjum (Nov 13, 2010)

i did too today 7 month completed


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Anjum, we are still waiting for visa since 16-04-2010. We have had no news on the visa as yet. Are yu saying yu only waited 7 months? Where did yu apply? Is it a partner visa? Can I be so bold to ask where yu are from in Pakistan. Sorry, so many questions but i have not met anyone else from Pakistan waiting for a visa and am very curious to see if they are having same time difficulty.


----------



## anjum (Nov 13, 2010)

anjum said:


> i did too today 7 month completed


hi suzane we are waiting since 10/08/2010 today my 7 month completed did not hear anything from the immigration.


----------



## anjum (Nov 13, 2010)

i applied in bankgkok office


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's really nice meeting yu Anjum. Yes, I am missing my husband too much and sometimes really become depressed with the situation. The case worker doesnt answer our emails and we dont know the progress, if there is any? it is very frustrating! I sent yu a private message.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

*Partner Visa*

Hi there,

I am an Australian, have applied for 309-100 spouse visa in Bangkok for my Pakistani wife. After reading couple of posts, looks like gosh, terrifyingly long waits, any comments.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you guys submit, the medical reports with the application, i.e. without being asked by the case officer?


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Medical checks etc.*



lahoriski said:


> Did you guys submit, the medical reports with the application, i.e. without being asked by the case officer?


No, we waited for our case worker to instruct us to go for medical and to send the security check. Medical checks have a use by date, cant remember how long they are valid for but yu are better off waiting for instructions from your case worker I think.


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Long wait!*



lahoriski said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am an Australian, have applied for 309-100 spouse visa in Bangkok for my Pakistani wife. After reading couple of posts, looks like gosh, terrifyingly long waits, any comments.


Hi, we submitted our papers in April 2010, our case worker sent my husband's security check on June 14, 2010. Still waiting, havent heard a thing, we have sent emails to our case worker but no reply. The waiting drives yu crazy! The good news is a friend from Pakistan has just got his skilled visa to Australia after 1 year, so there is still hope!


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all, 1 year since submitting application and the case officer does not answer your email? I would be going further in my enquiries on this if I was you. Back then the standard processing time was 3-6 months.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

*Long wait*

Thank you for replying. I guess you guys are waiting for more than one year, did your case officer ask for other documents, i.e. apart from Police cert and medical report? I am just assuming may be that is why, the process has become a bit longer?


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

lahoriski said:


> Thank you for replying. I guess you guys are waiting for more than one year, did your case officer ask for other documents, i.e. apart from Police cert and medical report? I am just assuming may be that is why, the process has become a bit longer
> 
> The case worker did ask for more documents as they had lost our original ones that we had sent. She also asked for more photo's and 3 months wage slips and 2 more character statements from my husband's family. This was May 2010, before they sent the security check to ASIO, we have had one email after that saying they haven't received my husband's security clearance back from ASIO. Haven't heard anything from her this year, other people say to ring her at Bangkok embassy but am just waiting patiently.


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Not sure what to do???*



Turboadam said:


> Hi all, 1 year since submitting application and the case officer does not answer your email? I would be going further in my enquiries on this if I was you. Back then the standard processing time was 3-6 months.


I know another guy who is waiting also, he says he rings the embassy and they tell him they are waiting for security clearance to come back from ASIO. I read on the immigration site that ASIO has a back log of checks to process, so guess we will just have to wait and see. I did see another person on here saying they rang the complaints line and there visa was given in a week, so maybe that's an option. thanks.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

suzann44 said:


> lahoriski said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for replying. I guess you guys are waiting for more than one year, did your case officer ask for other documents, i.e. apart from Police cert and medical report? I am just assuming may be that is why, the process has become a bit longer
> ...


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

I would be (respectfully) raising hell if this was me. Once again, this delay is not normal do not sit and wait, call/email the complaints section. Seriously.


----------



## gummybear (Jun 6, 2011)

*Offshore Partner visa from Pakistan*

Hi,

I am gonna apply for partner visa within this commin weak, any guidelines on this, also please confirm the visa fees for offshore partner visa and where to launch this application, to whom the bank draft should be addressed.

Thanks


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

gummybear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am gonna apply for partner visa within this commin weak, any guidelines on this, also please confirm the visa fees for offshore partner visa and where to launch this application, to whom the bank draft should be addressed.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Gummybear, 1st of all, good luck and hope yu have lots of patience! Look up Australian Embassy in Bangkok, most of the information about applying for visa is there. It cost us $1750 AUS just for visa but this has increased since we applied. Pakistan people have to apply for visa in Australian Embassy, Bangkok. There is also many other costs involved, medical, photocopying, attesting, postage etc. You have to prove your relationship has been ongoing for 1 year at the least, yu must include many photo's of you and your partner together and with family members, phone bills etc. There is a booklet on that site that explains and details all neccesary proof. I will warn you! dont send any original papers, only photocopies that have been attested because they claimed they didnt receive papers that we had sent and then had to re-send again which makes the process longer.
If you dont mind, could yu share with me your details of how yu met your partner, are yu married? Talk with yu soon, I hope.


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Turboadam said:


> I would be (respectfully) raising hell if this was me. Once again, this delay is not normal do not sit and wait, call/email the complaints section. Seriously.


 Hi, could yu inform me of how to lodge a complaint? I rang embassy last week just to be fobbed off again, so I wrote an email to our case worker but will be lucky if she replies, she hasnt replied before.Thanks


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

Try here - Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## y11 (Apr 7, 2011)

suzann44 said:


> Im Australian, partner Pakistani, applied for visa via Bangkok.


Dose pakistani people have to apply via Bankok?and why is it like that?


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Would not have a clue why Pakistan people have to apply through Bangkok Embassy. It's been a tough trial though.


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Complaints.*



Turboadam said:


> I would be (respectfully) raising hell if this was me. Once again, this delay is not normal do not sit and wait, call/email the complaints section. Seriously.


I decided to take your advice to call the complaints line, thanks. They lodged a complaint on my behalf and I received an email after 12 days from the secretary of Bangkok Embassy, stating that he has instructed the case worker to ring my husband the following day, that was 1 week ago and no phone call or email. Guess what? The Security Clearance all of a sudden has been receiv ed by the embassy. haha Funny that all this time, the excuse was they were waiting on his security clearance and it miraculously appeared. So, today I have sent another email to the Secretary, hope he responds or its back to the complaints office. Here's hoping my hubby will get visa soon.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

suzann44 said:


> Hi, we submitted our papers in April 2010, our case worker sent my husband's security check on June 14, 2010. Still waiting, havent heard a thing, we have sent emails to our case worker but no reply. The waiting drives yu crazy! The good news is a friend from Pakistan has just got his skilled visa to Australia after 1 year, so there is still hope!


Hi Suzzane, did you get your partner's visa as yet?

Our AoS has been approved on 1/10/2011 and hopefully DIAC have sent it through to our CO. Any guesses what's left since we are still waiting for the visa. Should we ask our CO about the AoS receiving? or just wait and see? Any comments will be welcomed.


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to mention, our AoS got delayed and was not furnished in the 49 days prescribed time from DIAC, will it make a -ve effect on our application?


----------



## y11 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,
How many days were you given to submit your Aos?


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

We were given only 49 days for, Medical, Police Checks, couple of other documents like affidavits and AoS.


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was also given 49 days to provide AoS and my partner said that it has been approved today. according to what they told her is that they are going to complete the remaining formalities by the end of today. I guess they will send it to DIAC between now and tomorrow. So am going to call my Case officer tomorrow to know if they have gotten it Or not. Remember that we have a limited time to provide the AoS.I think you should try to call your case officer and find out about it.
I think There"s no crime in asking.
Did your assurar got any letter from centerlink after the approval? 
How long did your assurar get the letter after the approval?


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

Realman2011 said:


> I was also given 49 days to provide AoS and my partner said that it has been approved today. according to what they told her is that they are going to complete the remaining formalities by the end of today. I guess they will send it to DIAC between now and tomorrow. So am going to call my Case officer tomorrow to know if they have gotten it Or not. Remember that we have a limited time to provide the AoS.I think you should try to call your case officer and find out about it.
> I think There"s no crime in asking.
> Did your assurar got any letter from centerlink after the approval?
> How long did your assurar get the letter after the approval?


Well, I assume that Centerlink and DIAC guys have some internal link by which they pass-on AoS approval. Also, I think our CO will never listen to us unless Centerlink/DIAC will send them the AoS approval. Yes they do send a letter upon the completion of AoS to the assurer.

Nevertheless the 49 days time frame is too short for the overseas applicants to furnish AoS.


----------



## y11 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Aos*



Realman2011 said:


> I was also given 49 days to provide AoS and my partner said that it has been approved today. according to what they told her is that they are going to complete the remaining formalities by the end of today. I guess they will send it to DIAC between now and tomorrow. So am going to call my Case officer tomorrow to know if they have gotten it Or not. Remember that we have a limited time to provide the AoS.I think you should try to call your case officer and find out about it.
> I think There"s no crime in asking.
> Did your assurar got any letter from centerlink after the approval?
> How long did your assurar get the letter after the approval?


what's the progress of your Aos , did you call your case officer?


----------



## y11 (Apr 7, 2011)

lahoriski said:


> Well, I assume that Centerlink and DIAC guys have some internal link by which they pass-on AoS approval. Also, I think our CO will never listen to us unless Centerlink/DIAC will send them the AoS approval. Yes they do send a letter upon the completion of AoS to the assurer.
> 
> Nevertheless the 49 days time frame is too short for the overseas applicants to furnish AoS.


Dose the sponsor or applicant get any letters from centrelink after they accept the Aos?


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

Well it seems to me my CO does not know much about my case, and gave me another 49 days to send AoS in scan. Isn't it strange?


----------



## HM20 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Aos*



lahoriski said:


> Well it seems to me my CO does not know much about my case, and gave me another 49 days to send AoS in scan. Isn't it strange?


Hi,
Which document did scan and send the case officer for your Aos?
Did you scan the letter that your assurer received from centrelink?


----------



## lahoriski (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes I did send my AoS letter's scanned copy to my CO, it's been almost a week there is a big silence from CO side.


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think you dont have to Scan any letter to them Coz centerlink is going to inform the embassy the outcome of your AoS. Even before your assurar get the letter from them.
In my own case.... When my AoS was approved, Centerlink informed the embassy that the AoS has been approved then my case officer contact me via phone that they have just received the approval of my AoS.
Even if you scan the letter to your case officer they wont do much untill they receive the official confirmation from Centerlink.
All you can do is to ask your case officer to let you know when they received the approval.


----------

